# CO2 regulator Help!



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

I recently came back from Hong Kong and I bought a Co2 regulator there. I went to Norwood today and got a 10lb cylinder and when I put it on, it doesn't attach comepletely! Any ideas?. The regulator's coupling is the same as this


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Asia and North America have different standards for pressurized gas tanks. Unfortunately, it is most probable that your Hong Kong bought regulator will not work without an adapter.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Asia and North America have different standards for pressurized gas tanks. Unfortunately, it is most probable that your Hong Kong bought regulator will not work without an adapter.


yep =) that's correct. The threading is a different. The only other place you may get away with it is if you purchased it from Taiwan as most of their stuff is same measurement system as here in North America including the voltage.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

After searching for a while I finally found an adaptor and an o ring that allowed me to attach my regulator to my cylinder with a little help of teflon tape. I have been using it for a few days now and no signs of any leak.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

An interesting jury rig.

Where did you find the adapter, and what sized O-ring are you using?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> An interesting jury rig.
> 
> Where did you find the adapter, and what sized O-ring are you using?


I got the adaptor from Princess Auto and the O-ring that I got was sort of like this
http://www.sewbizfabrics.com/HW/BL-Rl.jpg
I threw away the packaging so I cant remmeber the exact size of it.


----------

